# Source Switcher



## Exeldro (Apr 30, 2020)

Exeldro submitted a new resource:

Source Switcher - Plugin for OBS Studio to add a source that switches between a list of sources



> Plugin for OBS Studio to add a source that switches between a list of sources



Read more about this resource...


----------



## alejandro_asa (May 5, 2020)

Hi @Exeldro . I downloaded your plugin, but I dont know exactly how to use o what is it for. Could you explain a Little bit more please? Thanks in advance


----------



## Exeldro (May 5, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.1.0



> Added option to switch after a duration
> Example: Switch to None after 5 seconds of showing a source using a hotkey​Added option to switch on media state
> Example: Switch to random source of list when the source is not playing.​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Exeldro (May 5, 2020)

@alejandro_asa Examples of usage for this source:

Switch every 5 seconds to an other camera.
Show a random meme on hotkey.
Switch to an other stream or error image if a stream stops playing.


----------



## Decors (May 7, 2020)

Hey @Exeldro Thanks for new plugin.
Can we get transition between switching sources if possible?
Even very simple transition like fade sounds great.
Love this plugin thx.


----------



## Exeldro (May 7, 2020)

@Decors transitions is something that is on my to-do list for this plugin


----------



## Exeldro (May 7, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.0



> added transitions



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## alejandro_asa (May 7, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @alejandro_asa Examples of usage for this source:
> 
> Switch every 5 seconds to an other camera.
> Show a random meme on hotkey.
> Switch to an other stream or error image if a stream stops playing.



Great! Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Exeldro (May 9, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.1



> Add hotkey per source



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 10, 2020)

It doesn't seem to cycle scenes that are being used as sources.  I thought it was doing nothing so I added one of the images from a scene to the cycle list, sure enough it shows and when in studio mode I can see it try to show the scene sources and nothing happens, then the image source appears, timer expires, image goes away, nothing, nothing, image back.  When I take the image out of the rotation it doesn't seem to even try to change the scene sources.  

Pic attached to hopefully help clarify.





Thanks in advance if you can fix this or point out what I'm doing wrong.  I would LOVE to get autohotkey out of my pre-stream preparations so I can have one less thing to forget.


----------



## Exeldro (May 10, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.2



> Fix displaying custom draw sources like browser source and display capture



Read the rest of this update entry...

@SouthPaw I don't know what kind of sources are in the scenes you switch between, but I think it is fixed with this version.


----------



## Exeldro (May 10, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.3



> Add save and load displayed source: when restarting obs the same source will be displayed instead of the first source of the list.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 10, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @SouthPaw I don't know what kind of sources are in the scenes you switch between, but I think it is fixed with this version.



It works!  I had to delete the scene-switcher source and re-do it to make it work, but it worked!  Thank you so much!  You just eliminated a major pain in my ass with setting the race standings overlay up every week for our Friday night races.  Donation coming your way.


----------



## Decors (May 10, 2020)

@Exeldro thx for adding transition, but In my environment it seems doesn't work.
Source Switcher won't transition at all. (tested all type of transitions)

Sample Video
https://clips.twitch.tv/CrypticTangibleGiraffeFutureMan

Sample Settings


----------



## Exeldro (May 10, 2020)

@Decors strange, testing with the same settings it works for me. Does it show in your preview? Are you using studio mode? Can you send me your obs log to make sure I get the same setup?


----------



## Thrillhouse2246 (May 10, 2020)

Is there a way I can animate each overlay separately via scene change to make certain overlays move to certain area's for each scene?
IE. Moving from main screen to intermission screen, my webcam moves from bottom right to top left, my game play scales down a little bit and moves up and my intermsiion overlay zooms in and appears on top of everything?


----------



## Decors (May 10, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Decors strange, testing with the same settings it works for me. Does it show in your preview? Are you using studio mode? Can you send me your obs log to make sure I get the same setup?



_Does it show in your preview?_
No it isn't.

_Are you using studio mode?_
No. I'm not using studio mode.

Let me check my log before you go. If I can't find anything by myself I'll send you a log file.
I'm scaring cause I use bunch of other add-on's so ... yeah I don't wanna check my log lol.


----------



## Decors (May 10, 2020)

I didn't find any big problems. 
For me they are working quite fine.
Anyway my log file.

Thanks.


----------



## Exeldro (May 11, 2020)

Thrillhouse2246 said:


> Is there a way I can animate each overlay separately via scene change to make certain overlays move to certain area's for each scene?
> IE. Moving from main screen to intermission screen, my webcam moves from bottom right to top left, my game play scales down a little bit and moves up and my intermsiion overlay zooms in and appears on top of everything?


Check out my move transition plugin.


----------



## Exeldro (May 11, 2020)

@Decors this is with version 0.2.3?


----------



## Decors (May 11, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Decors this is with version 0.2.3?



Oops forgot to mention about that.
Yeah 0.2.3 and OBS is 25.0.8.


----------



## djrichy5 (May 11, 2020)

Decors said:


> @Exeldro thx for adding transition, but In my environment it seems doesn't work.
> Source Switcher won't transition at all. (tested all type of transitions)
> 
> Sample Video
> ...



I am running into the same issue. Whenever I enable transitions it does the same thing, (no matter the transition.) Appreciate your plugin! I am using version 0.2.3 and OBS is 25.0.8.


----------



## Exeldro (May 12, 2020)

I have not been able to replicate the not showing transition on my system. I am going to try it on other pc later this week.


----------



## djrichy5 (May 12, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> I have not been able to replicate the not showing transition on my system. I am going to try it on other pc later this week.



If it helps, I am using macOS. Not sure if it's worth noting.


----------



## zer0mavrick (May 13, 2020)

Transitions don't work for me either. It's just a black area that comes up in between switching. I'm using Windows 10. So it's probably not OS related.


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.4



> Add logging
> hopefully this helps finding out why transitions are not showing for some​



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Decors (May 13, 2020)

@Exeldro thx for update.
And a log file is here.

From log file It's working correct I believe.
I can't even find flickering thing from log file too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Exeldro (May 13, 2020)

@Decors Can you check if it makes a difference if you switch the resize checkbox off?


----------



## Super Spark (May 13, 2020)

This is working pretty well so far, but is there a way for me to bundle groups to work with it? Reason being is that I want to preferably have a small bit of text that describes the viewport over the feed it switches to so viewers know what they're looking at since it'll be switching between feeds. I tried doing it with a group that had a media source and text, but there seems to be an error. It shows the text but not the video anymore. Might I suggest maybe even adding a feature in the plugin that allows you to put text aligned to the viewport according to even the source name?


----------



## Decors (May 13, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @Decors Can you check if it makes a difference if you switch the resize checkbox off?



No difference at all.

Current settings


----------



## Super Spark (May 13, 2020)

Super Spark said:


> This is working pretty well so far, but is there a way for me to bundle groups to work with it? Reason being is that I want to preferably have a small bit of text that describes the viewport over the feed it switches to so viewers know what they're looking at since it'll be switching between feeds. I tried doing it with a group that had a media source and text, but there seems to be an error. It shows the text but not the video anymore. Might I suggest maybe even adding a feature in the plugin that allows you to put text aligned to the viewport according to even the source name?


Okay so after restarting OBS, switching between groups seems to work consistently now... Weird. NVM what I said.


----------



## djrichy5 (May 14, 2020)

Decors said:


> No difference at all.
> 
> Current settings
> 
> View attachment 56000


I just tried it myself. Nothing change for me as well.


----------



## zer0mavrick (May 14, 2020)

Just tried the new update and the transitions are still not working ;_;


----------



## zakhf (May 18, 2020)

Newbie on Linux here. I'm trying to build the plugin on Ubuntu but I can't understand step two on your GitHub:
"Check out this repository to plugins/source-switcher". Thanks in advance and thanks for this plugin Exeldro.


----------



## I3ordo (May 19, 2020)

Hey! thank you very much for this plugin, it will definitely take out massive clutter from the HOTKEYS section and it s very practical too.
and it can even do more!

Can it have a sound trigger feature in the future? an random source inside the switcher becomes active by a sound coming from a specific source (i can have much better audio synced alertboxes with this without dealing with out-of-obs sources)


----------



## Super Spark (May 25, 2020)

Is there a way to lock the Size of the Source Switcher and/or have all its contents adapt to its size?

I'm having an issue where I'm trying to switch between several virtual cams and despite being broadcast at the same size, it is constantly resizing each source upon switching.


----------



## skylerskinner (May 30, 2020)

This is fantastic, previously I was using animated masks that I made that would fade in one source but not the others, then it was timed so they would cycle, this is a far better option.
You make a ton of awesome plugins, very impressed by your work.

It seems that my transitions are not working either though, have to cut between sources.Want my log? Not sure where to find it.


----------



## Mastercrown (May 31, 2020)

@Exeldro 

Hey i love your Scene Switcher, but i got a big problem about the audiosource. Even when i manually switch to the selected scene, while live streaming the sound source is correct and you can hear the audiosource. When i automate switch via sourceswitcher, it monitors the sound source at the bootom correctly, but while streaming no sound will be heard. I think there is a small BUG inside scene Switcher. Hopefully you can help me.


----------



## elegault (May 31, 2020)

Super Spark said:


> Is there a way to lock the Size of the Source Switcher and/or have all its contents adapt to its size?
> 
> I'm having an issue where I'm trying to switch between several virtual cams and despite being broadcast at the same size, it is constantly resizing each source upon switching.



+1. I have one video media source that I set to fit to screen but upon activation it reverts to its original size.  Also, when using Media video sources sometimes the video doesn't resume playback. What exactly does this plugin do with a video? Does it automatically start playback from the beginning upon activation? Does it ignore or read the loop, restart or show nothing settings for each source?


----------



## Robert Jean-Louis (Jun 1, 2020)

I love the idea of switching sources but I am a serious loss. Here i'm no pro can some one give me set by set instructions on how to put the plug-ins IN and where I can find the source switcher in OBS. Thanks


----------



## skylerskinner (Jun 1, 2020)

Robert Jean-Louis said:


> I love the idea of switching sources but I am a serious loss. Here i'm no pro can some one give me set by set instructions on how to put the plug-ins IN and where I can find the source switcher in OBS. Thanks


--- Note, you should be using the 64bit version of OBS Studio for this, at least from what I can tell, it may work with other versions and if it does you may have to move a few files to different places and it should be a little obvious where ---

You have to go to the install folder for OBS, so, go to "Computer" then "C: (or whatever the letter is for the drive you have it installed on) > Program Files (for a few reasons there may be multiple Program Files folders, some with x86 or x64 or something, it will be in one of them) > OBS-studio" and then the folders inside the .zip that you downloaded should match up with the ones you see there. So, the files inside that .zip are in "data > obs-plugins > source-switcher" ("source-switcher" is an entire folder you'd need to copy) and in "obs-plugins > 64bit > ***the two files you need to copy*** "
Take those files and move them to the corresponding locations in OBS' install folder on your drive. Most of these plugins are structured like that where you just find a point where the folders/files don't match and you just copy over the new stuff.

The source switcher shows up as just another source, you can add it like you'd add any other with the plus button or right-clicking.

To add sources to it, you have to open its properties (which will open when you make it), click the plus, then type in the name of the source itself. So, if there's multiple sources with the same name it might not work, although the same source that's been duplicated seems to work, and it doesn't seem to care which scene the source is on.

If you're making your sources switch automatically with time or a trigger, the transitions between them might not work correctly right now, he's working on it.


----------



## Robert Jean-Louis (Jun 3, 2020)

I did all of what you put in your description above. I have OBS Studio 25.0.8 64 bit. I've the source switcher is not showing up. I think I"m doing something wrong as far as choosing the switcher. Do you have a link with images that you can send. Thank you.
lordblanca@gmail.com


----------



## gguevara (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello,

I think I'm using this plugin the wrong way (I can't get it to work the way I want).

Here is my simple scenario.
1- Scene #1 has one video Media-Source - playing a normal video clip (16:9 full screen .mp4)
2- I manually switch to Scene #2 at the end of the video (intentionally) - I'm sure I can automatically switch once the video ends (I'll do this some other day)
3- I am only using a standard Fade Transition between scenes (500ms). This is ok.
4- Scene #2 has a few simple Sources:
a) one video Media-Source playing an animated "wallpaper" background on loop (16:9 full screen .mp4)
b) one music Media-Source playing some quite background music (short-length .mp3)
c) one webcam Source resized to a smaller 4:3 image and positioned to the side like a picture-in-picture (about a 1/4 of the size of the 16:9 full screen)
d) another video Media-Source playing a 2 second transparent Stinger transition clip (16:9 full screen .webm)
I resized and cropped the Stinger to fit over the 4:3 webcam Source (in this way, the Stinger serves as a transition for only the webcam "picture-in-picture" portion of the screen)

My issues is that when I switch into Scene #2, all the sources in the scene activate at the same time (at the start of scene). This is ok. But I am trying to look for a way to automatically time the webcam to activate 1 second later. In this way, the resized Stinger transition can play the transparent part of the clip first (during the 1st second mark) - and then the webcam can automatically activates behind it (during the 2nd second mark). The main point is that I do not want a Stinger Transition applied to the full sized 16:9 Scene #2. I only want the Stinger transition applied to the smaller 4:3 portion of the scene.

Does the Source Switcher have this ability (to switch/activate the webcam 1 second later)? You mentioned Hotkey - is that the trigger that must happen first, in order for this to work (I'm fuzzy on those instructions - help).

Otherwise, does anyone know of a different solution/approach to what I'm trying to do. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
gg


----------



## reflecx (Jun 20, 2020)

Hi, can I request for a clock-based condition? That is, switching based on time (eg. 10:00am). This is for scheduled live-broadcasting use.


----------



## Fonsanders (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi, i love this source switcher. i'm currently implementing it to do instarts from different media sources within the same scene. but i was wondering, is there a way to do any different positioning/scaling for the different video's. currently it seems that all sources that i switch to are left top linked. but that limits the options in properly positioning video's with different size ratio's and resolutions. would it be possible to keep the position and size from the original media file in the scene, instead of being a new position for the source switcher, if you know what i mean. i hope i'm clear enough on my question XD.


----------



## Exeldro (Jun 21, 2020)

@Fonsanders change the positional alignment by right click on the source and using the edit transform option


----------



## shaka_rodrigues (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey! How are you all?
Well, this plugin is one of the best ever!
I just want to do something that will change my life and i wasn't able until now.

I can't get sources defined in the plugin to have diferent sizes. If i change one of them, all of the others get proporcional changes too. They're changing "in group" instead of individually.
Is there a way to do this or a way to implement this funciton?

Thank you VERY much any way!


----------



## kineticscreen (Jul 24, 2020)

Alright here's a challenge way outside the current scope! What about audio triggered switching? ie the holy grail of live podcasts - auto switching based on who is talking.
Understand that this would be quite complicated - there would need to be lots of different threshold adjustments - like how long someone speaks for before the switch is implemented, what to do when multiple people are speaking, etc.

But man, this would be awesome.


----------



## mrwmartins (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi friend, have you this plugin for linux ? thanks


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 27, 2020)

@mrwmartins Not yet but you can compile it yourself or wait for me to get to it on my to-do list.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 2, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.5



> Add installer and linux build



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## samvazher (Aug 3, 2020)

Cuando vi esta herramienta me parece increíble, puedo colocar múltiples videos y parece que se reproduce perfecto, incluso el audio parece que se reproduce, pero en la transmisión no se escucha nada .... ¿alguna idea del porqué no lo hace? uso esta herramienta en un Mac


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 3, 2020)

@samvazher As far as I can get it with google translate the audio is not in the output? What encoder are you using?


----------



## 840 (Aug 3, 2020)

I won’t describe the problem, but it will be shown in the video








						2020-08-03 20-17-18.mp4
					

Watch "2020-08-03 20-17-18.mp4" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## MisterMorgue (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello, I was wondering if there was a way to set up having the source switcher restart when it becomes visible so that I can have it switch at the same time as another source switcher? Or possibly a way to link them so that they play at the same time so long as the settings are the same?

Basically I have a source switcher set to rotate through four images that are icons representing subscribers, followers, cheer, and tips. I also have updating text sources for those same four things. I would like the image and text sources to change at the same time so that they match. Getting them to sync up at present is quite difficult as I haven't found any option that allows me to force the Source Switcher to reload when it becomes visible or to link it to another Source Switcher so that they play in time. 

Hopefully that makes sense... here's a gif of what I'm trying to do. They're not perfectly synchronised, but it's the best I could get it... The images on the left are one Source Switcher, and the text is another.


----------



## MisterMorgue (Aug 8, 2020)

Ah, I sorted out a way to sync them. I made a hotkey to toggle them going to the first source in the switcher. Still, it might be nice to have the option to link them, or to have them restart when the sources become visible.


----------



## fuzzy997 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hello,

I just installed the plugin. I'm using 6 Browser sources and the switcher works but without transition.
Source list: https://prnt.sc/tx89oo
Transition set: https://prnt.sc/tx8abl

So now the time switch is activated for 45k ms but the only transition that is working is cut. The rest trigger a black screen while the tranisition is active.
Please check here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1FBCNqxC-c

Do you know the reason why this is happening? 
Thanks!


----------



## thiagoFiligoi (Aug 10, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Exeldro, postagem: 453839, membro: 128836"]
Exeldro enviou um novo recurso:

 Source Switcher [/ plain][/URL] - [plain] Plugin para OBS Studio para adicionar uma fonte que alterna entre uma lista de fontes [/ plain]



[URL='https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/source-switcher.941/']Leia mais sobre este recurso ...[/URL]
[/CITAR]
como eu uso este recurso


----------



## d0ped0g (Aug 16, 2020)

Just chiming in to say I've got this same issue with transitions.  Only working for me with "cut", and has a blank screen with other transition types.

I understand it's being worked on, however.  If you need any extra info let me know.


----------



## Nenzo (Aug 21, 2020)

Has anyone been able to figure out the transition problem? I see that other people on this forum are also experiencing similar issues. 

Mine works when I bind the "next" and "previous" to a hotkey. However I try to transition with the other methods; time switch or media state - it just cuts, disappears fora second then switches ( just as others have described previously).


----------



## slenk (Aug 28, 2020)

Hmmm, the transitions don't seem to work at all for me, and I have tried every one. Whatever time length I make the transition for, there is just no source showing at all.

v0.2.5


----------



## neilis (Aug 31, 2020)

Transitions working fine for me, and I can monitor the audio in OBS but its turns muted in the transmition, strange thing.


----------



## neilis (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorry, the above is not true. Transitions NOT working with time switch, only with hotkeys.


----------



## phislipe (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for the awesome plugin! Move transitions are not working for me, other transitions working just fine using hotkey.


----------



## OldMartin (Sep 12, 2020)

How can i fix this error la my transtions wont work and allways when a source change this error appear on the log
warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.

09:03:59.377: [obs-websocket] new client connection from [::ffff:127.0.0.1]:55678
09:04:03.127: [source-switcher: 'EVENTOS_ESCENA'] transition to 'Stand by' using 'Luma Wipe' for 1000 ms, resize {1920,1080}
09:04:03.130: warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.
09:04:03.174: warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.
09:04:04.144: A sprite cannot be drawn without a width/height
09:04:11.044: [source-switcher: 'EVENTOS_ESCENA'] transition to 'ending' using 'Luma Wipe' for 1000 ms, resize {1920,1080}
09:04:11.071: warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.
09:04:11.082: warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.
09:04:18.961: [source-switcher: 'EVENTOS_ESCENA'] transition to 'Stand by' using 'Luma Wipe' for 1000 ms, resize {1920,1080}
09:04:18.963: warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.
09:04:19.015: warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.
09:04:26.877: [source-switcher: 'EVENTOS_ESCENA'] transition to 'ending' using 'Luma Wipe' for 1000 ms, resize {1920,1080}
09:04:26.904: warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.
09:04:26.922: warning: Could not update timestamps for skipped samples.
09:04:26.967: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 85 milliseconds (source: ENDING AUDIO)
09:04:26.967:


----------



## ayyygt (Sep 14, 2020)

Dear Exeldro! I organize local CS:GO tournaments in Ural, Russia; i searched through your plugins and found much of intresting things that i can use and tried them all, but didn't get the result i wanted. Maybe i need a specific combination of plugins or something that your plugins cannot give; anyway, i need your help. I can tell and show you what i need; can we contact?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 14, 2020)

@ayyygt You can post on this forum what you need or you can contact me on the OBS discord server


----------



## ayyygt (Sep 14, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @ayyygt You can post on this forum what you need or you can contact me on the OBS discord server



So basically i need 2 screens to be played on "before match scene".

First one is actual match; second one is all today's matches.

I tried to do this with your plagin called "Source Switcher" and in worked good with the exception of transitions (i couldn't make sources fade into each other and other animation didn't work too) BUT! I need first screen to last for 50 seconds and the second screen to last for 10 seconds only and your plugin doesn't give this opportunity.

I tried to put them on deffierent scenes but it's bad because i need background video to not to stop but it starts playing from the start when i switch scenes.

What do you think?


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 14, 2020)

@ayyygt this seems to be something that can be done easier using Advanced Scene Switcher which has time based switching scenes.
Have a reference copy of the background video in both scenes and it should keep on playing.


----------



## ayyygt (Sep 14, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> @ayyygt this seems to be something that can be done easier using Advanced Scene Switcher which has time based switching scenes.
> Have a reference copy of the background video in both scenes and it should keep on playing.


If i use ASS and make it good with background video can i make it good with timer? Can i make it playing unstoppable when i jump between scenese?


----------



## OldMartin (Sep 14, 2020)

slenk said:


> Hmmm, the transitions don't seem to work at all for me, and I have tried every one. Whatever time length I make the transition for, there is just no source showing at all.
> 
> v0.2.5


same problem after update transitions wont work


----------



## JONNI BELIEVER (Sep 17, 2020)

The auto source switcher is a great idea ... but it is not working.  All I get is a black screen and the sources do not show up.  OS = Win 7 ... OBS = 25.0.8 ... latest download from this forum.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 19, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.6



> add switching before media end with transition
> fix transition start



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## grodmar (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello, I am testing the plugin. It works fine but when I activate a transition between two sources, source destination appears a millisecond before starting all transitions and then performs the transition, so a kind of jump occurs

Both Sources (origin and destination) are groups of text sources
Tnx


----------



## neilis (Sep 22, 2020)

Transitions now working fine here, but sources audio still do not show up in youtube live streaming, although I can monitor them in OBS Studio...


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 23, 2020)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.7



> add shuffle hotkey
> fix transition not active at start



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## grodmar (Sep 23, 2020)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:
> 
> Version 0.2.7
> 
> ...


Tnx, this update solves the problem that I had commented in my last post.

Great Job


----------



## Petrichord (Sep 24, 2020)

I want to use this but it has a problem where it moves all of my specifically placed sources to the corner instead of where I placed them when I try to run them through the source switcher. Is there a way to resolve this? They're all different sizes so I can't just do one transformation for all of them


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 24, 2020)

All sources in the source switcher get the transformation from the source switcher.
If you don't want to use the top left as anchor point you can change the alignment of the source switcher to center for example.
If you want all sources to get the same size you can edit transform of the source switcher to a bounding box.


----------



## Andy Hsia (Sep 27, 2020)

I changed the size of video, but the switcher didn't appear  correctly.


----------



## Petrichord (Sep 29, 2020)

For anyone else having the same issue I was having with the positioning and everything moving to the corner, the workaround is to have a background layer behind everything in every group you put into the source switcher.


----------



## rgs (Oct 1, 2020)

The plugin does not work properly with OBS 26.0 (64 bit Windows). With two sources, when I start OBS, it switches between them for a while and then stops. Rolling back to OBS 25.0.8 fixed the problem.


----------



## Chrixxxx (Oct 2, 2020)

This plugin would be of immense value to me if it worked as I think it should.

This is the simple need I have (it's CRAZY it's not implemented directly in OBS yet): switch between a list of media sources (video clips of different duration) in that specific order I choose. When a media source is fully played to the end,  the next one has to be played from the beginning until the end, then switch to the next (if available) and then do the same.. until the last media source of the list is played.

I thought I could use your plugin to to something like that (using the Media State Switch option).. but I can't get in any way what I need.

I check "Media State Switch" option  (btw.. there's a typo in the section ... it's "media sate.. missing a T) with "Media State" parameter stopped (tried also ended) and "Switch to" = next.. 

The behavior of the plugin is very erratic and totally unpredictable.

Most of the time it simply does nothing (it doesn't start playing any of the media sources in the list at all)

Sometimes it starts playing a video from the list of media sources I provide (not necessarily the first.. but .. WHY ??? ) and then stops.

Sometimes it switches from one source to another.. but that's 1 time on hundreds of tries..  and when exiting the scene where the "source switcher" source is placed and then reentering the scene again it doesn't work anymore. 

If media sources are placed in the same scene of the plugin.. rarely happens that it may switch, but not from the beginning of the video clip but from its current point in time (counting from the moment the scene is loaded)..  

I don't know if I'm missing something and I'm using it in the wrong way.. but I can't get any predictable behavior fron it. :(

(OBS 64bit on Windows 10)


----------



## Jerrid80 (Oct 25, 2020)

@Exeldro what's the status of a functioning update for OBS26? I kinda need this for my stream.


----------



## Krazypickle (Nov 6, 2020)

I can only get this to work for scenes, not sources.


----------



## RookieSteph (Nov 18, 2020)

Does this have a timer option, to swithch to a given source after X time?


----------



## click (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi

First of all: I like your plugin and already used it many times!

I often work in studio mode, because I need to change the visibility of some sources before presenting the scene. But because many of my source switcher scenes have to start with the first source, I wonder if it could be configured to automatically restart when it becomes visible?

It might be a similar problem as the following a few months ago:


MisterMorgue said:


> Hello, I was wondering if there was a way to set up having the source switcher restart when it becomes visible so that I can have it switch at the same time as another source switcher? ...


----------



## Mikael Svensson (Feb 13, 2021)

SouthPaw said:


> It works!  I had to delete the scene-switcher source and re-do it to make it work, but it worked!  Thank you so much!  You just eliminated a major pain in my ass with setting the race standings overlay up every week for our Friday night races.  Donation coming your way.


SouthPaw,

can you elaborate a bit more how you benefit from this plugin in your sports streaming? Just starting out with some and want to be efficient when possible :) Scores and standings weekly aresomething I want to do. I would be grateful!

@Exeldro, amazing work!!


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 27, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.2.8



> fix audio output



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## SoMuch4Subtlety (Mar 4, 2021)

This plugin is great!
Only thing is I'd like it to be able to restart to the first source when the source switcher becomes active/visible. maybe add a checkbox option for this?


----------



## GrumpyDog (Mar 6, 2021)

*@Exeldro *Is it possible to add a delay option in the "Media State Switch" so that there could be a time delay before switching to another source?

In my example I have 3 sources that I would like to switch when it ends but I don't want them to play immediately.

Media Sate: Ended
Switch To: Next
Delay: 10sec / 10000ms


----------



## GrumpyDog (Mar 6, 2021)

*@Exeldro *I am not sure if this is a bug or intentional but the Source Switcher does not inherit the original source's positioning?

How can this be fixed?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 6, 2021)

@JEJ if you want that put each source in a scene and let the source switcher switch between the scenes


----------



## GrumpyDog (Mar 6, 2021)

*@Exeldro *I did try that before but it seems if I do it that way then the plugin doesn't detect when the scene's source media ended ):
so I cant switch on source ended.


----------



## louisbobby (Mar 10, 2021)

Exeldro said:


> @alejandro_asa Examples of usage for this source:
> 
> Switch every 5 seconds to an other camera.
> Show a random meme on hotkey.
> Switch to an other stream or error image if a stream stops playing.


Thanks for giving us complete usage system.


----------



## cchausman (Mar 11, 2021)

So I've been looking for something like this for a LONG time, but I don't know how to rebuild a program like the instructions say. 


So from what I understand, I'm supposed to add that line somewhere to OBS Studio's source code, then recompile it into an executable that can run? Is there a way to make a plugin that doesn't require modifying the program itself?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 11, 2021)

@cchausman that is only needed when you want to make your own version of the plugin. If you just want to use the plugin you can download and install a released version from https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/source-switcher.941/download


----------



## ODZHYY (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi there, 
So i decided to use this plugin, to change between streamlabs (most recent dono/follow/subs/bits) txt*. sources ,but it doesnt seem to work properly with the listing.
I put the list from top (prority) to the bottom. 

```
example:
Subscribe
Donation
Follow
Bits
```

But when i open obs or even continue to use it, the list switches randomly and i tried to check for the options within the plugin, it will not prioritize. And no, i have play next source, not the Random.


----------



## TonySnark (Mar 26, 2021)

Loving this plugin so far. Having no issues with the functionality I've tested, but I can't seem to figure out how to set hotkeys as the trigger like the description says is possible.

If I understand correctly, I should be able to either set a hotkey to manually trigger the switch, or set a hotkey to switch to each source specifically, right? But I don't see any options for that in the Source Switcher properties nor anything relevant in the OBS hotkey settings menu.

What am I missing?


----------



## Exeldro (Mar 26, 2021)

@TonySnark the hotkeys should show like this:



The bottom options are the names of the sources I added to the source switcher, setting a hotkey allows to switch to that source.


----------



## Torment (Mar 26, 2021)

@Exeldro Hi mate
like this plug in alot but is there a way to make it stop rezising the out put frame 
i know it needs to resize the video content but i would love if ti could just rescale the video with in the the frame 
maybe im just missin some thing ??


----------



## Torment (Mar 26, 2021)

When editing the size in edit transform the stinger keeps the size as per source switcher org size


----------



## danikaze (Apr 28, 2021)

Great idea of plugin, I'd like to use this one to replace the Advanced Scene Switcher that I was using until now...
But I have two requests for features if possible :)
- to have a hotkey to start/stop/toggle the timer when using the *Time Switch *option
- to be able to configure the duration of each source independently (i.e. Source1 15s, Source2: 30s)

Thanks!


----------



## Jerrid80 (May 9, 2021)

I left a comment earlier while I was having issues. Those issues have been ironed out, and I am having the BEST time with this plugin. I play drums on Twitch, and this plugin allows me to simulate a concert video live. I have yet to use it while recording, but I assume the experience will be just as easy and cut down on editing. When OBS approaches you for full integration, make sure you get what your plugin is worth.

Having said that, the one suggestion I have is making adding sources easier. Perhaps a dropdown of existing sources?


----------



## Exeldro (May 9, 2021)

@Jerrid80 a dropdown for sources in combination with an editable list is not supported by the OBS programming interface for plugins


----------



## Exeldro (May 9, 2021)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.3.0



> add option to save and load the current source name from a file



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## cabadie.tech (May 14, 2021)

Hi. 
Thank you for this great plugin.
I have two little issues using the hotkeys. 
Let me explain : I use the plugin to switch source in scenes by using a streamdeck and the bitfocus companion software through websocket. For that I need to use the hotkey ID. It is working great for the fisrt source switcher source that I create. The hotkeys ID are for ex. INPUT1 and INPUT2
The problem is that if I create another source switcher source containing the same INPUT1 and INPUT2 sources there is no difference between the two hotkeys ID so I can't remotly switch between these sources. It works perfectly with shortcuts on the keyboard though so this is only a hotkey id issue. They should be called someting like source_switcher1.input1
I'm absolutly not a develloper so I don't want to pretend giving advices, but maybe looking at the code of the Lower Thirds plugin might help because I manage to make it perfectly work with this plugin.

Second little Issue : When I put more than 6 sources in the source switcher, le 5th one do not show up in the hotkeys.

Thanks in advance.

PS : Do not hesitate to ask me anything you need so I can help you with this.


----------



## THE R3Y3S (May 31, 2021)

Hi, is there a method to control with hotkey the switch?


----------



## falti (Jul 3, 2021)

Here is another use case and a subsequent wish:
I have a scene with 12 customer logos that I use as a nested scene in all others.
When I start working with another customer I'd have to edit the nested scene with all the logos, make the last one invisble and pick another. 

It'd be great to have one hotkey to just zap through them all until the right one is visible.


----------



## rafikwahba (Jul 6, 2021)

Works great for fixed-time switching.

Is there a way (or feature that can be added) to give each source its own timing? Right now, the "Time Switch" variable applies to all sources equally. This can cause undesirable issues for timed sources, e.g., a ticker or a lower third.


----------



## GeeMack (Jul 6, 2021)

falti said:


> I have a scene with 12 customer logos that I use as a nested scene in all others.
> When I start working with another customer I'd have to edit the nested scene with all the logos, make the last one invisble and pick another.
> 
> It'd be great to have one hotkey to just zap through them all until the right one is visible.



You can create an "Image Slideshow" source, add all your logo art to the slideshow, and set a hot-key to advance through the slides.


----------



## rhavoc (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm currently testing this plugin from a fresh scene collection, basically recreating the existing scenes. OBS version 27.0.1, running on Windows 10. OBS base & output resolution is 1280x720, 30fps. This is a long one as I'm trying to understand what happens in several scenarios. :D

Scene 1:
- image source (image 01)

Scene 2:
- source switcher 1 (switcher 1) > visible 
- media source 1 (source 1) @ 1280x720 > hidden 
- media source 2 (source 2) @ 1920x1080 > hidden
- media source 3 (source 3) @ 1920x1080 > hidden
- media source 4 (source 4) @ 1280x720 > hidden

Source Switcher 1:
- source 1
- source 2
- source 3
- source 4
- not looped

Media state switch:
- media state: ended
- switch to: next
- transition: fade, 350ms, resize during transition
- transition scale type: aspect (always scale, keep aspect ratio)
- alignment: center


ROUND 1 Test 

As by now I'm in Scene 2, I switch to Scene 1 first before switching back to Scene 2. Observations after switching to Scene 2:
- source 1 plays: OK
- source 2 plays, but does not scale 
- source 3 plays, but does not scale
- source 4 plays : OK

* Switches to Scene 1
* Switches to Scene 2
- sources 1-3 skipped
- source 4 plays


ROUND 2 Test (after restarting OBS)

* OBS starts in Scene 2 and only source 4 plays...
* Switches to Scene 1


ROUND 3 Test ((after restarting OBS))

* OBS starts in Scene 1
* Switches to Scene 2
- source 1 plays: OK
- source 2 plays, does not scale
- source 3 plays, does not scale
- source 4 plays: OK

* Changes transition scale type to STRETCH
* Changes to Scene 1

ROUND 4 Test (after OBS restart)

* OBS starts in Scene 1
* Switches to Scene 2
- only source 4 plays

* Clicks on Scene 2 and hits the Transition button
- nothing happens

If I switch to Scene 1 then Switch again to Scene 2, again, only source 4 plays.

From what I experienced from this test, it would seem that unless OBS (automatically) starts with Scene 2, the states of sources 1-3 are stuck in the "Ended" state. That being the case, is there a way to "reset" sources 1-3 to a state that isn't "Ended"? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Freedoms Corner (Jul 26, 2021)

Is there a way to make the source switcher 1 set size. So the sources can be set to fit to height or width. It would save a ton of guess work. Also great stuff for my weather stream


----------



## Exeldro (Jul 27, 2021)

@Freedoms Corner right click, edit transform, change the bounding box type


----------



## tankman (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi there,

Great plug-in.  I use it heavily in my 24/7 live streams.  my OBS seems to be crashing a lot lately since I've started really using the source switcher more and more.  Is this plug-in known for being unstable the longer the stream runs for?

thanks.


----------



## Exeldro (Aug 12, 2021)

@tankman not that I know, can you provide me crash log files?


----------



## macharborguy (Aug 14, 2021)

EDIT : I did some more testing, and it appears it isnt the Source Switcher, but rather the Pixelation Shader transition effect I am using that freezes up OBS while the transition is active!

Has anyone noticed OBS freezing briefly, or hesitating when running one or more Source Switchers?

I have a fresh install of Windows 10 on a new SSD (WD Blue NVMe) with a new scene collection. I noticed looking back at OBS while streaming yesterday that the audio meters were frozen in place, then back to normal. Then when I was moving the window around, the whole window stopped moving. It didnt go gray and unresponsive, it just wouldn't move or accept input for a brief 2 seconds

I thought "this is happening to frequently and... on an interval almost?! ... let me check the current log"

Upon opening the log, I saw a TON of Source Switcher entries in the log, and whenever the hesitation/freezing happened, a new line regarding the Switchers was appended to the log

I disabled the automatic switching in each Source Switcher and the freezing/hesitation went away.

Is Source Switcher doing something that takes all control of the OBS window away in order to do its transitions, even if for those short couple of seconds?


----------



## macharborguy (Aug 14, 2021)

macharborguy said:


> EDIT : I did some more testing, and it appears it isnt the Source Switcher, but rather the Pixelation Shader transition effect I am using that freezes up OBS while the transition is active!



EDIT EDIT : it appears to be any transition that OBS does other than CUT. Using the built in fade between normal scenes, the whole app just freezes in place while the transition happens. So even if Fade was used with the Source Switcher, it will freeze OBS with each cycle to the next source


----------



## tankman (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi *Exeldro*

attached is the log file.  I don't have any crash files because obs doesn't "crash" it just stops transmitting video and the video freezes.  kb transmitted shows 0 although the audio is still showing that it is working and the live time keeps counting up.

At this point I have to force close obs because it becomes unresponsive to clicks.

I've upgraded to the latest video card firmware and I tried two sperate version of obs as part of my troubleshooting.


----------



## Wattabing (Aug 24, 2021)

I use OBS source switcher and changing from window grabs of some chrome websites, charts etc from stock sites, and it freezes my OBS after certaion amount of time, every time. I turned it off and i dont have any isues with obs, but when using this plugin my obs ends up getting frozen where i have to force quit it using ctrl alt del. Any ideas whats causing this issue? Anyone else having this issue? Thanks, love the plugin, just wish it didnt have to make me restart OBS every hour or so when streaming. Thanks!!


----------



## Wattabing (Aug 29, 2021)

Also, i have the same issue with the Scene switcher, after a few minutes it locks up my OBS.. not sure what it is, the scenes and sources are chrome windows.. but if i just leave one up, its fine, but once i try and automate it thats when it crashes.


----------



## yousername (Oct 4, 2021)

THE R3Y3S said:


> Hi, is there a method to control with hotkey the switch?


I think my question is the same as the quote, but I'll formulate it in a different way: " Can the plugin be triggered by a manual Hotkey action?"
I would like to cycle through an extensive list of scenes by just the push of a hotkey.

Thanks


----------



## Noar Prodz (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi all,
Here is a small video of a "source switcher" setup (typically a split screen) with Loupedeck live panel as a remote controller.




Some explanations :

1 :
Create 2 scenes "SOURCE_SWITCHER_A" and "SOURCE_SWITCHER_B"
For both scenes, import a Source Swicher source and assign as many inputs as you want (INPUT_1, INPUT_2...)





2 :
Create a master "split" scene with 2 sub-scenes (SOURCE_SWITCHER_A and B inside) and arrange visually as a split screen




3 :
Assign keyboard shorcuts for each Source Switcher scene (A and B)






4 :
Assign these keyboard shortcut to the control panel you like to use (StreamDeck, LoupeDeck...)

and that's all !
Noar


----------



## yousername (Oct 5, 2021)

THANKS!

strangely enough, i didn-t have the "prev/ and next controls" listed in my hotkey table. Now I do, I guess the update and reboot had something to do with it.


----------



## Noar Prodz (Oct 5, 2021)

yousername said:


> THANKS!
> 
> strangely enough, i didn-t have the "prev/ and next controls" listed in my hotkey table. Now I do, I guess the update and reboot had something to do with it.


Maybe try to update to the last version of the plugin yes !


----------



## enipklacus (Oct 28, 2021)

Is there any manual or instructions about the plug-in? I can't get a sense of the "media sate switch"... doesn't seem to work (specially using gifs).

EDIT: On Windows, I remembered it working. Now, on Bodhi, the Media Sate appears not to work at all for GIFs or MP4s (except for bugging my OBS on some states).


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Technolojunk (Dec 30, 2021)

I'm trying to use the source switcher with 2 cams that are needing to be cropped independently of each other but to the same size.  One needs to be cut down towards the bottom left and the other is basically to the top right and it ends with a fairly central location in the end at the same size.  I have tried to adjust the source before hand in a scene and then add it into the source switcher and it just opens up as the full size original source.  I've tried using a bounding box on the original source size as well to "crop" it where i need it before i add it to source switcher and it still loads the full image.  I don't see a way to adjust the source inside the source switcher properties and I don't really know what else to try.

Second thing is one of the cams is flipped in one scene because it is placed on the opposite side as the other scenes.  I am unable to load a source into the source switcher that keeps a horizontal flip (on top of it being the wrong size/crop).  This is awesome if i could use it for switching my cam on a constant timer and i have another use for it that really simplifies some setup but I just can't seem to get the sources to be the sizes/crop i need for the overlay.

Thanks for the work, your plugins are super helpful!


----------



## Exeldro (Dec 30, 2021)

@Technolojunk did you try cropping using a crop filter on the sources?
You can put a camera in a scene, flip it there and add the scene to the source switcher


----------



## Technolojunk (Dec 30, 2021)

I tried to add the cam as a source in a scene, then adjust it using alt mouse drag as well as using the bounding box limits set to inner bounds and the size looked correct as the source in the scene.  When i use that source name in source switcher though it just shows up as the entire source.

I have not tried doing it using a scene name, i downloaded auto scene switcher but i wasn't sure it would work since my cam is a nested scene but i'm not actually on that scene so in the original setup it just switched the entire scene and not the cam nested scene.

Now that you mention the crop filter and not in OBS that does make more sense because i believe the filters were showing up on the sources when they were loaded into source switcher.  I will try that tonight and see if i can get it to work.  Thank you so much for the quick response and a super helpful possible solution!


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello Exeldro!

I use Source Switcher to run Audio Files as sound curtain for highlight clips. Audio Files are embedded in Media Sources which are switched as I need slower speed for playback of some (too fast) audio files. 

I also use your Media Controls plugin to monitor the sources played by Source Switcher.

However, in Media Controls there is no update, once the Source Switcher changes the played Media Source. This can only be achieved by manually setting "Show All Media Sources" in Media Controls and the unsetting it again. Then the playing Media Source is shown on top (see screenshot below).

Maybe its just a small fix to implement this refresh in Media Controls. Is it?

Andreas


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 17, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.4.0



> Add options for hide and show transitions
> Add option for time between sources
> 
> View attachment 80412



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## juanmaaranda (Feb 20, 2022)

I've been testing an example all afternoon and I can't get it to work right.

I want to display 3 media sources (one after the other) in order and when I get to the last one it stops completely.

If I set a time interval, and I tell it to show the previous one after x seconds (because it reads it in reverse order), when it reaches the first one, it continues playing the same source over and over again, without end.
The Loop box is unchecked.

If instead of setting the time intervals, I tell it that when it finishes playing a source it stops, now no more sources appear and every time you go back to the scene, it plays again the last source in the list (which it considers to be the first one).

Is there any way to make the sequence play only once and end by itself without continuing the loop of the last source in the list?


----------



## yonkiman (Feb 24, 2022)

Great plugin, but I can't quite make it do what I want it to do, which is to play a six-second intro video before a multi-minute video and then stop.  Here's how I have it configured for debugging:



If I enable *Loop*, it basically does exactly what I want (only plays 10 seconds of the 3 minute video - I'll increase duration setting once it's working), except it loops, which I don't want.

If I _disable _*Loop*, it just plays the 3 minute video (for all 3 minutes - it doesn't stop after 10s).  It never plays the 6 sec intro video.

Is it possible to make it do what I want it to do - play both videos in sequence and then stop?  Is there a better plugin/solution for this?

Cheers


----------



## Mrshadow1281 (Feb 25, 2022)

with OBS 27.2.1 I am getting crashes due to this plugin... did a clean install of OBS, and was reinstalling plugins one by one, and starting OBS between each one. Installed Switcher and it crashed, removed the related .dll and the .pdb and OBS is fine.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 25, 2022)

@Mrshadow1281 do you have a crash log or normal OBS log file for me to check?


----------



## Mrshadow1281 (Feb 25, 2022)

@Exeldro here is the crash report


----------



## Mrshadow1281 (Feb 25, 2022)

@Exeldro never mind, I removed everywhere I was using it and the crashes have stopped


----------



## Tinker Troy (Feb 28, 2022)

Crazy suggestion, but would there be a way to extend this so that it can switch N number of sources at the same time?

Say I have 6 video sources, I want to display 5 of them as thumbnails and have the 6th in focus, then use (a version) of this plugin to rotate which source gets the focus. Easy to do with 6 separate scenes, but my god it's tedious to set up.

Other than that, awesome plugin.  Looking forward to incorporating it into my content.  It'll enable me to show much more information on the screen without it getting totally cluttered.


----------



## EarthToThien (Mar 14, 2022)

I'm getting a crash on OBS 27.2.3 when I close OBS that may be due to this plugin. With it installed, I receive a crash warning along with a report, and after uninstalling the plugin, everything is fine. The crash looks similar to what Mrsshadow1281 posted back in February.

Crash Report: https://obsproject.com/logs/y1KzYsImvwIpaar9


----------



## dontdoitADAM (May 8, 2022)

@Exeldro Is it possible to use this to select the source you wish to go to manually?

Say I have a scene with 10 different background sources. but only want one to be active at a time. I'd love to be able to set a stream deck key to say... show background 7, but turn off the other backgrounds when it does that.


----------



## GrumpyDog (May 8, 2022)

dontdoitADAM said:


> @Exeldro Is it possible to use this to select the source you wish to go to manually?
> 
> Say I have a scene with 10 different background sources. but only want one to be active at a time. I'd love to be able to set a stream deck key to say... show background 7, but turn off the other backgrounds when it does that.



You can do that with StreamDeck Multi Action


----------



## dontdoitADAM (May 8, 2022)

JEJ said:


> You can do that with StreamDeck Multi Action


Only be individually turning off each other scene. I found the Lua Script I'm looking for - Source Toggler! :)


----------



## CybaGirl (May 21, 2022)

Hello, and firstly I want to say thank you so very much for making this awesome plugin.

I have it setup and configured for my needs and without any issue.

But what I was wondering was? Is there a way in which I can change the ms milliseconds to seconds in the Time Switch options as I am using it to show a Follow and Subscribe banner. But I would like it if I could set this to show every 30mins.

Thanks.


----------



## craigkendall (May 22, 2022)

Well, this is a great plugin @Exeldro and meets all expectations as advertised. I just posted a review. Thank you!

I also just read through the entire thread here to see if anyone else asked about and received an answer for my one "nice-to-have" feature. Several asked about a way to do it, but I didn't read any answer (or I missed it).

Is there a way to make sure a set of sources always starts with the first source at the top of the source list when sent from preview to program?

I don't really understand the Media State Switcher option and its settings. Is that something that could be used to ensure it always starts over with first source in list when sent from preview to program?


----------



## turiansgonewild (Jun 23, 2022)

Hello! I'm having an issue with the plugin. When I create a source switcher, the properties come up and all I can see is the list where I can put sources, the plus button, minus button, setting button and up and down button. Nothing else show up. Just want to see what I'm doing wrong! Thanks


----------



## turiansgonewild (Jun 23, 2022)

This is what I mean, this is all it shows. I've installed and uninstalled it like 4 times to try to make it work but it just doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## turiansgonewild (Jun 23, 2022)

Even when I add sources it doesn't change


----------



## turiansgonewild (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm an idiot and I figured it out lmaoooo


----------



## skpeter (Aug 25, 2022)

craigkendall said:


> Is there a way to make sure a set of sources always starts with the first source at the top of the source list when sent from preview to program?


Just wanted to +1 this. A toggle that lets the source switch back to the first one either on scene activation or on hide/show would be great.


----------



## Den-Vel (Aug 29, 2022)

This one is imho the top. Does all that is described in the 'overview'. Works just fine. Thanks @Exeldro so much! 
I wonder if this is possible to make it able to manage time intervals a source is on screen individually for each source?
As an example, there are three news tickers (divided by subject and way of scrolling) of different text length appearing in the lowerthird one after another. Each takes its own time to be shown comletely. Switch Source rotate them perfectly, but at the same time interval, which either has to cut the longest news ticker or has the shortest one scrolled too many times.
Any hope this idea could become real? :)


----------



## RacerGregg (Sep 1, 2022)

Thanks for all of your great work! Is there going to be a version of this plugin for OBS 28? It's one of the few of yours that hasn't been updated already and I didn't see any mention on GitHub.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

@RacerGregg this plugin does not need an update for OBS version 28, old and current version of the plugin should work just fine.


----------



## RacerGregg (Sep 1, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> @RacerGregg this plugin does not need an update for OBS version 28, old and current version of the plugin should work just fine.


I'll try reinstalling -- Could it be an issue that I'm running the Mac ARM version of 28? When upgrading to Mac ARM version it did not appear in list of plugins and Source was no longer valid.

That said, I think I can do what I want with the "Image Slide Show" source for now.


----------



## RacerGregg (Sep 1, 2022)

Quick update. I attempted a reinstall of the plugin and the "Source Switcher" source still does not appear in the list of available sources.


----------



## Exeldro (Sep 1, 2022)

@RacerGregg Mac ARM version of 28 is not yet support for this plugin, I expect to have a first test version in the coming week


----------



## HigherAcer (Sep 2, 2022)

Tested on OBS 28 (Win)... works great

Thanks


----------



## redsheep (Sep 5, 2022)

RacerGregg said:


> Quick update. I attempted a reinstall of the plugin and the "Source Switcher" source still does not appear in the list of available sources.


I've compiled it for Apple M1.
unzip and copy the source-switcher.plugin file to OBS.app/Contents/PlugIns


----------



## Daniel Stephen (Sep 26, 2022)

Exeldro said:


> Exeldro submitted a new resource:
> 
> Source Switcher - Plugin for OBS Studio to add a source that switches between a list of sources
> 
> ...


Hi Exeldro,

Just downloaded your Source Switcher plugin to help create an advanced automatically recurring title set, and am really liking what this plugin has to offer. I've a couple of suggestions, which I think would make this plugin even better:

1. Could you add a widget for keeping certain parameters for elements within the source switcher at our fingertips? Something akin to the new widget found in the Advanced Scene Switcher. Specifically, we are looking for the ability to pause the automatic source switching effect, as well as the ability to switch between different sources on the fly. A sample use case would be for dealing with a complex multi-camera scene, in which we have the source switcher automatically rotating between two or three different camera angles. Basically, whenever the situation calls for it, we want to be able to pause the source switching effect on whatever camera angle it happens to be on, and also be able to switch to another angle (with transitions) immediately as needed. This will help a lot with setting up our advanced rotating title set overlay, which will also be utilizing your source switcher to power the visuals.
2. Could you add a "randomize switching order" feature, so that we can randomize the order in which the sources are displayed? This will help with instances where we have more than two cameras operating, and don't want the automatic source switcher to monotonously rotate between cameras A, B and C in the exact same order.
3. Variables would be nice. For instance, if we have three cameras listed, it would be good if we can choose to set how long each camera is displayed individually, as opposed to a one-size-fits-all set duration for switching between all three cameras.


Also, I want to bring to your attention a potential bug:

When using the Render Delay filter to synchronize our video to the incoming audio, the source switcher works perfectly, in that only the sources get delayed, not the switching effect. This is exactly how we want it to behave (for our purposes, anyway). However, when this filter is enabled, it causes a black screen to occur for about a second as the source switcher switches from one item to another. If you could fix this bug without impacting the current functionality of the Source Switcher in relation to it's behavior with the Render Delay filter, that would be great.

Thank you very much once again, for another great plugin!


----------



## Daniel Stephen (Sep 27, 2022)

Daniel Stephen said:


> Hi Exeldro,
> 
> Just downloaded your Source Switcher plugin to help create an advanced automatically recurring title set, and am really liking what this plugin has to offer. I've a couple of suggestions, which I think would make this plugin even better:
> 
> ...


 Sorry, just saw request #2 is required, please disregard that request.


----------



## Daniel Stephen (Sep 28, 2022)

Daniel Stephen said:


> Sorry, just saw request #2 is required, please disregard that request.


*Meant to say that request #2 is already implemented. Not sure how "required" got in there.

The other two suggestions, plus the potential bug notice applies. Please see the updated post below.

*1. Could you add a widget for keeping certain parameters for elements within the source switcher at our fingertips? Something akin to the new widget found in the Advanced Scene Switcher. Specifically, we are looking for the ability to pause the automatic source switching effect, as well as the ability to switch between different sources on the fly. A sample use case would be for dealing with a complex multi-camera scene, in which we have the source switcher automatically rotating between two or three different camera angles. Basically, whenever the situation calls for it, we want to be able to pause the source switching effect on whatever camera angle it happens to be on, and also be able to switch to another angle (with transitions) immediately as needed. This will help a lot with setting up our advanced rotating title set overlay, which will also be utilizing your source switcher to power the visuals.
2. Variables would be nice. For instance, if we have three cameras listed, it would be good if we can choose to set how long each camera is displayed individually, as opposed to a one-size-fits-all set duration for switching between all three cameras.


Potential bug:

When using the Render Delay filter to synchronize our video to the incoming audio, the source switcher works perfectly, in that only the sources get delayed, not the switching effect. This is exactly how we want it to behave (for our purposes, anyway). However, when this filter is enabled, it causes a black screen to occur for about a second as the source switcher switches from one item to another. If you could fix this bug without impacting the current functionality of the Source Switcher in relation to it's behavior with the Render Delay filter, that would be great.*

Thank you very much once again, for another great plugin!


----------



## Dick Dawson (Oct 4, 2022)

Is there any way to eliminate the alignment section? I have my sources all zoomed in and set exactly how I want them (I do a news headlines gag on a talk show intro).  All I need is the next source button here. cut transition is fine and as these are all set in a scene, that is embedded into a scene, I have the layouts set perfectly. I just need to turn off alignment so it will just show them how I have them set. 

Then this plugin will get its donation for sure. Your move transition was/is well worth its donation.


----------



## Dick Dawson (Oct 5, 2022)

I understand it now. It is loading the source from file, not showing it as it is already in the OBS scene.


----------



## baz_e (Nov 6, 2022)

Worked through a fresh install and was sad to find that this is the plugin currently causing me headaches with crashes on close since updating to 28. Thanks for your work on this one, love how great all your plugins are!
Thread 24FC: tiny_tubular_task_thread (Crashed)


----------



## Vubar (Nov 14, 2022)

baz_e said:


> Worked through a fresh install and was sad to find that this is the plugin currently causing me headaches with crashes on close since updating to 28. Thanks for your work on this one, love how great all your plugins are!
> Thread 24FC: tiny_tubular_task_thread (Crashed)


Are you saying that the source-switcher is causing OBS to crash in V28?


----------



## baz_e (Nov 14, 2022)

Vubar said:


> Are you saying that the source-switcher is causing OBS to crash in V28?


for me, it was the plugin that *was *causing my crashes.  will install new version soon!


----------



## lcalder (Nov 15, 2022)

Does this work on Mac OS Arm 64? I didn't see a version for that...


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 15, 2022)

@lcalder I have not made an MacOS Arm version yet.


----------



## Vubar (Nov 15, 2022)

baz_e said:


> for me, it was the plugin that *was *causing my crashes.  will install new version soon!


Got you, thanks!  I'll be trying this before my next go-live :) 

@Exeldro thanks for the great work as always mate!


----------



## Exeldro (Nov 29, 2022)

Exeldro updated Source Switcher with a new update entry:

Version 0.4.1



> Add Mac arm support
> This update requires OBS version 28 or higher



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

